# Walleye gear



## dennis_d (Feb 1, 2006)

im new to walleye fishing and im going on a fishing trip to the missouri river this weekend. what stuff do i need to buy as far as lures, spinners, etc?


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Jigs and cranks.

What part of the river are you coming to fish?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

For cranks #5s, 11s & 13s.

1/4 or 3/8 ounce jigs....don't fish with ND decoy or you'll end up losing all of his. :lol: I'm free Thursday and Friday if you need a pre-fishing partner ND.


----------



## dennis_d (Feb 1, 2006)

platte in sd


----------

